# GT-R PROTO in TOKYO MOTOR SHOW



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

http://www2.nissan.co.jp/MS/TOKYO2005/top.html


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

*Flood gates - sprung a leak, but not open - yet.*

gtrproto.com


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

have you caught a glimse of the actual car Shin?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)




----------



## skyliner32 (Feb 28, 2004)

Look like all manufactuer into future design, EVO X may be??


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

If that is what the new one will look like,i'm getting my dad to put a deposit down asap.


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> If that is what the new one will look like,i'm getting my dad to put a deposit down asap.


why would he want a mitsu.... he's from brum right, or just a tourist


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmmm does this mean that this is the final design??? Will the 'Proto' name replace the original R32,3 4 etc? I must say that it does look superb and i would definatly put my name down for one.

Gez


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Gez said:


> Hmmmm does this mean that this is the final design??? Will the 'Proto' name replace the original R32,3 4 etc? I must say that it does look superb and i would definatly put my name down for one.
> 
> Gez



Im pretty sure proto just stands for protoype and wont be incorporated into the final name


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Come on, Shin. Post up the actual prototype photos - you know you want to.   

Cya O!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

skyliner32 said:


> Look like all manufactuer into future design, EVO X may be??


The back end of that looks like the comical attempt at a supercar that was the MG SV-R, I think it's the flared wheelarch/silly fuel filler cap/aerofoil that does it.

Let's see some real pictures of the GT-R concept


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

brummie said:


> why would he want a mitsu.... he's from brum right, or just a tourist



Deposit down the GTR,not the Evo  .

And i'm from Brum,lived here all my life


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

*GTR Proto*

Shin

Has the release date been brought forward at all??? IS there a firm price on this as yet?

Gez


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Gez said:


> Shin
> 
> Has the release date been brought forward at all??? IS there a firm price on this as yet?
> 
> Gez


Ditto from me,really want to know how much it is expected to be,and when the expected date is aswell.

BTW,i was wearing a red jacket yesterday,i thanked you for the stickers


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Is this new Proto going to be running a VQ then?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

No tech info has been disclosed, let alone prices. There will be a press conference on the 19th as the car is unveiled. I will be uploading pictures to my blog directly from the TMS as well as info from the press conforence. Have a look next wed!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it me or does that look like a R35 GTR Concept mix in with a Ferrari F360?

No matter what, this car is :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

I am pretty sure I can spear a kidney for one of those!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

If it is reasonalbly priced i may have to splash out. Im really getting to like it and find it a lot better than the original prototype.
Lets just hope Nissan dont make many changes to it.

Gez


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Speaking of Splashing out, when will that even be avaliable in term of actual date.

If it is a prototype in 2005 (this year), the car won't be ready the quickest by late 2007. But then it will be debute and that probably mean another year until production, so that is 2008. 

In another word, does anyone know if this is planned as a 2009 nissan model release? By 2009, the 350Z would be in line for a facelift also, so that should be quite interesting. I will hate to see the waiting list on this car.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> No tech info has been disclosed, let alone prices. There will be a press conference on the 19th as the car is unveiled. I will be uploading pictures to my blog directly from the TMS as well as info from the press conforence. Have a look next wed!


Any idea if the countdown on the website will show anything when it gets to 0? or just a lame "its here" thing? Anyway I'll be staying up all night to catch a glimpse of it on your blog


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The final version isn't going to be shown next week is it?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

No, I dont think so. Still a concept. 

Like Dino has said, it will only be a shell really, with no drivetrain/interior at the TMS


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Gez said:


> If it is reasonalbly priced i may have to splash out. Im really getting to like it and find it a lot better than the original prototype.
> Lets just hope Nissan dont make many changes to it.
> 
> Gez


Unfortunately, Gez, its very likely that Nissan are going to tone down the final production version from the protoype shown at TMS - its standard fair with all manufacturers. I'm hoping they go all out, but a lot of the customers in this price range look for "sophistication" as opposed to "aggressive" in the styling cues.

As for price, IMHO, the new GT-R will be at least 50% more expensive than the last R34 (read Yen 10M). After all, Nissan lost a lot on the GT-R production of old and the executives are not going to let the company fall into that trap again. This would also be consistent with the general increases in base price rumoured for a lot of the upcoming models.

Cya O!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> No tech info has been disclosed, let alone prices. There will be a press conference on the 19th as the car is unveiled. I will be uploading pictures to my blog directly from the TMS as well as info from the press conforence. Have a look next wed!


I am really looking forward to it!

Hi Dino, Gio, long time no chat


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

11 hours to go!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Don't let us down Dino!!!


----------



## Nightkidzz (Oct 19, 2005)

Why Wait...Here's some sneak peek!!


----------



## pimp1911 (Aug 1, 2004)

Beaten to the punch.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

I hope these last few pictures from nightkidzz are some shop pictures.
if not the "old" GTR´s will be much more sought after cars than they already are.
I´d never drive around in such an ugly composition of metal


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

YAS I hope....


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

wallpaper:

http://www.gtr-proto.com/


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

so is this the final product then?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Silver R33 GTR said:


> so is this the final product then?


Im sure some changes will occur in the next few years but thats basically it


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

dinos got pics! : http://blog.gtroc.com/dino/


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Well, I like it, but to be honest - I`m more interested in what`s going to be under the skin....


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Bean said:


> Well, I like it, but to be honest - I`m more interested in what`s going to be under the skin....


Yup, you hit the nail on the head, anyone have a press release yet? any details or just this is it take pictures and well leave you hanging for 2 years...


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

we like it!
same to Bean, GT-R always was loved and will be BY it`s MOTOR and transmission))
we`ll see what the real new GT-R charectiristics..
sorry 4 my bad english


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

underwhelming!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

No doubt the performance of the car should make up for the external styling - Which I can say Im not so much a fan of from whats being seen here - But it may yet grow on me.


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Doesn't look enough like a GTR should look, the desing is bland, and it looks like it was designed by the french.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Hmmmmmm,

Cant' say I'm a fan  , but as usual time will tell.  

Shin, has there been any announcment about drive trains?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Is it just me, or does the front look slightly TVR, and the back somewhat like the Veyron's? The roofline is dreadful 

Still, who cares what it looks like, I wanna know what it _goes_ like!


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

vennuth said:


> Is it just me, or does the front look slightly TVR, and the back somewhat like the Veyron's? The roofline is dreadful
> 
> Still, who cares what it looks like, I wanna know what it _goes_ like!


 Whats it matter how it performs when it looks like hell doing it.


----------



## ultimate (Sep 22, 2005)

that looks horrible, looks like a french creation! just plain horrible uuurrrggg


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Will Anders said:


> Whats it matter how it performs when it looks like hell doing it.


"Looks like hell" is a bit strong, but even so, it'd be sad to buy car's purely for their looks.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

The rear wing is a little bit R32 like.
But where are the wide rear fenders as they are a trademark of the gtr.

But let´s see how it developes. When I first saw the R34 my first thought was " what a warthog" but now it is one of the most beautiful (and mean ) machines ever.

The final production car will be a great car I think.
Nissan wouldn´t dare to dissappoint GTR drivers and fans


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

http://www3.stream.co.jp/web06/nissan/press/JP/META/event_20jp-bb.asx


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

subtitles would be nice


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

I think it looks enough like the GTR lineage to pull it off.

I like it.

/Steve


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

vennuth said:


> "Looks like hell" is a bit strong, but even so, it'd be sad to buy car's purely for their looks.


 People don't but cars for there performce alone. The design is to far detached from the previous GTRs. It doesn't look like a GTR. If you take off the badges and forget the fact that's ment to be a GTR, it is unrecognizable as a GTR. Sure it still has round tail lights, but so do a lot of cars. Also, saying that the rear spoiler is remanisent of the R32 GTR is a bit of a stretch in making it a GTR. When you looked at the past GTRs there was no mistake from one model to the next that it was a GTR. When you look at a Porsche, Corvette, VW Beetle, Mini or other icon automobiles there is no mistake as to what it is. The GTR Proto may be mistaken for a Renault.


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Any word as to the reaction from the Japanese.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

*lineage*

side reminds me of an R33, of course you have to eliminate the side slit/vent. The unusual roofline is typical of all GT-Rs. Never have I seen a GT-R with a roofline that would be considered "normal" for supercars.


















The spoiler is OBVIOUSLY a tribute to the R32. There is no misconstruing Nissan's message in that area

















The front is almost a clone of the R34 except a few modern touches here and there, mainly the vertical headlamps..but the basic stance and structure is all R34


































It is hard to say Nissan hasn't done well on this car. That was what made the GT-R designs through the ages so special, the cars weren't designed to please everyone, yet lots of people loved them. It is possible that those of us that don't appreciate this new design still reside in a lower echelon of intensity when it comes to agressiveness in auto designs. This car is very agressive and I certainly like the abundance of homage to the GT-Rs of the past, but it is a design that is simply too unique and agressive from certain angles you have to wonder how profitable it will be.


----------



## NISMO (Jul 5, 2001)

Gez said:


> subtitles would be nice


http://www3.stream.co.jp/web06/nissan/press/EN/META/event_20en-bb.asx


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Rising sun said:


> side reminds me of an R33, of course you have to eliminate the side slit/vent. The unusual roofline is typical of all GT-Rs. Never have I seen a GT-R with a roofline that would be considered "normal" for supercars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you kidding me? You comparisons are a bit of a stretch. Up untill now there hasn't been a GTR that I haven't liked or would change. In fact the R32 GTR happens to be my favorit. Your comparison of the side happens to be of a Skyline GTS, whitch neither the Proto or the GTS have the trademark rear quarter panel flare. As for the front looking like a modern version of the R34 GTR, it would do a better job of it if there wasn't so much unpainted carbon. I say paint that carbon and let the air ducts speak for themselves. Sorry, but the roofline is the worst part of the desgn, and whats with the crease/character line on the C-piler behind the quarter window. The 2001 GTR prototype was more identifiable as a GTR than this design.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Will Anders said:


> and whats with the crease/character line on the C-piler behind the quarter window. The 2001 GTR prototype was more identifiable as a GTR than this design.



That seems to be the styling of the more modern S15, 350z..

I think it looks like a nissan and it has enough queues from the GTR lineage to pull it off. 

it definately looks more skyline than any of the renault range I can think of.

/Steve


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Here is the car in different color with Volks GT-7 and gold Brembos:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I was wondering how long it'd take someone to do that 

Looks fantastic !


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Mmmmm..... black..........

Guy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

All those colours look amazing!!!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

another great chop someone did, color matched all the black pieces. This is the way I prefer mine.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That is some nice stuff there Jeff.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

There it is!! Take away the carbon detailing to make the headlights stand out and give it a normal roof line! If the final car looks like that I will start saving tomorrow

Nice to see you in here once in a while Jeff! Hope you are doing great!!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

here is a white one:









an old vs new










and some drifting fun


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Definitely needs the colour coding of all the carbon ... sorts that front end out perfectly.


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

Painting the carbon the same colr as the rest of the car is an improvement.


----------



## Diez (Feb 13, 2005)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> another great chop someone did, color matched all the black pieces. This is the way I prefer mine.


Wow! The body colored A pillars and front areas below the headlights really does improve the car substantially. Looks a lot more integrated. Wow! I can't believe how differently I'm looking at the car right now!


----------



## snakest (Sep 18, 2005)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> another great chop someone did, color matched all the black pieces. This is the way I prefer mine.


I like that front  . it looks more r34 style.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I still prefer the Concept to Proto.

It just looks,......... well, less 350.


I'd also be disappointed if it was going to have a twin turbo V6 and even more so 
if it’s going to be a V8. The whole idea of Jap car tuning these days is based around 
turbo engines for 'cheap' big power gains so a V8 would really be against the whole 
GT-R culture IMO. 

As Toyota is likely to bring out the Supra replacement with a V10 and 500bhp,
I think in order for Nissan to redeem them selves after a mildly disappointing GT-R 
Proto is to fit a twin turbo V8 and give something for us enthusiasts something to 
seriously tune, as after all, most of the GT-R legend is based around tuned cars. 

Nissan just provides a base for us to build legends after all.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> That is some nice stuff there Jeff.


Hello Bean, long time no chat, I hope all is well with you


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> There it is!! Take away the carbon detailing to make the headlights stand out and give it a normal roof line! If the final car looks like that I will start saving tomorrow


Again, we have the same taste  



DCD said:


> Nice to see you in here once in a while Jeff! Hope you are doing great!!


I am doing just fine, thank you! I can see you are doing great too  I do come in here once in a while, I rarely post since I got nothing much to say without actually owning a GTR


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> Hello Bean, long time no chat, I hope all is well with you


I'm good thanks - hope you are too.
We need to meet up again sometime soon.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Bean said:


> I'm good thanks - hope you are too.
> We need to meet up again sometime soon.


I am doing just fine, thank you.

Yeah hopefully I'll be in Tokyo again in the not too distance future to catch up with you guys again


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Have there been any feedback from magazines/people/tuners in Japan on the proto yet?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Circusmonkey said:


> Have there been any feedback from magazines/people/tuners in Japan on the proto yet?


Magazines seem to like it but haven't had the chance to ask any tuners yet. I'm certain they'll say it's what's underneath that matters though.
People at the show when I was there seemed to really like it apart from the occasional detail. Nissan will certainly be able to sell it to the next generation of car buyers though because anyone under 18 absolutely loved it!!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Bean said:


> Nissan will certainly be able to sell it to the next generation of car buyers though because anyone under 18 absolutely loved it!!


I hope alot of those 20 and under folks can pony up the $$$ to keep Nissan happy, because even though I could probably afford one I dont see it happening unless there are a number of minor tweaks cosmetically.

Guess we will have to see!


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Bean said:


> Magazines seem to like it but haven't had the chance to ask any tuners yet. I'm certain they'll say it's what's underneath that matters though.
> People at the show when I was there seemed to really like it apart from the occasional detail. Nissan will certainly be able to sell it to the next generation of car buyers though because anyone under 18 absolutely loved it!!


Thanks


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

The new roof line of the Proto has something anti speed in it...


----------

